# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Schokken

## Tim Adema

Hallo mensen,
Ik ben Tim en ben 21 jaar, er is iets met mij aan de hand maar ik weet niet wat. Ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen om daarachter te komen. Zo´n 3 weken geleden begon het, ik werd ineens misselijk en duizelig en heel erg koortsig. Toen ben ik op bed gaan liggen en ik begon helemaal te schokken, echt schokken van uit mijn buik die door mijn hele lichaam gingen. Na een tijdje was de misselijkheid over en ben ik van bed gegaan, die dag had ik om de paar minuten nog wel telkens schokken maar ik dacht dat het misschien wel aan slaapgebrek zou liggen. De volgende dag was het mis, ´s ochtends vroeg werd ik wakker en ik schokte helemaal ik wist niet wat er met me gebeurde. We zijn toen naar de huisarts geweest en daar moest ik ook nog helemaal hyperventileren, die heeft mij toen een spuit gegeven om mij te kalmeren. Na een tijdje ging het wel weer, de huisarts zei toen dat het misschien een virusinfectie of een bacterie was en dat ik naar het ziekenhuis moest voor bloedonderzoek. Dezelfde dag begonnen de schokken weer en de volgende dag ging het gewoon door, toen hebben we weer met de huisarts gebeld of dat wel klopte. Er is toen weer iemand langsgeweest en die heeft mij weer helemaal onderzocht, alles leek goed, bloeddruk, hartslag, suiker. Ze stonden voor een raadsel. De volgende dag kon ik langs de neuroloog, die heeft mij ook weer helemaal onderzocht, nu ook op de reflexen. Hij vond het vreemd dat ik alleen schokken vanuit mijn buik had, hij dacht aan iets met mijn ruggenmerg, een ontsteking of iets zeldzaams. Ik kreeg pillen tegen epilepsie en die onderdrukken de schokken nu wel wat, maar geen 100%. Vorige week ben ik door de mri-scan geweest en ik heb gisteren daar de uitslag van gekregen, ze konden niks vinden. Terwijl er wel degelijk iets met mij aan de hand is. Mijn klachten zijn: schokken(vanuit de buik), soms misselijk, soms moe, last van mijn nek, en een raar gevoel in mijn voeten. Via google ben ik bij deze site gekomen, door te zoeken naar ontsteking ruggenmerg. Komt iemand dit bekend voor of kan die mij op een andere manier helpen? Ik wil graag weten wat er met mij aan de hand is. In ieder geval bedankt voor het lezen en als je een oplossing hebt graag.
Groetjes Tim

----------


## Wendy

Wat vreemd dat de artsen niets kunnen vinden. Ik heb ook niet de antwoorden zo voor je klaar, maar ik heb wel wat vragen om het je klacht voor mij duidelijker te maken. Op welke momenten heb je deze schokken? Als ik dit zo lees lijkt het alsof je zich lichaam teveel inspant. Is dat ook zo? In ieder geval sterkte.

----------


## Karine

Zie dat dit bericht dateert van 2007. Hoe zit het ondertussen met dat schokken?
Ik heb nml hetzelfde probleem, iest meer dan een jaar en ik heb ook al verschillende onderzoeken laten doen en ze kunnen me ook niet helpen

----------


## M1983

Schokken????
Ik zit met hetzelfde probleem.. sinds 2 weken. S'middags werd ik beetje grieperig, en in de avond kreeg ik plotseling hoge koorts(in een uurtje tijd), en schokken door mijn hele lichaam..de koorts is aardig verminderd maar de schokken gaan maar door. Ik ben vandaag gestart met weer een ander medicijn(spierverslappers). Heb last van mijn maag(drukkend gevoel), en de schokken komen vanuit mijn buik(waarschijnlijk samentrekken middenrif) Niemand heeft het ooit gezien, niemand kan zeggen wat ik heb.. Ben die avond, 2 weken geleden in het ziekenhuis geweest waar ze alles hebben onderzocht. Uit de bloedwaardes kwam dat ik een infectie heb ergens in mijn lichaam?? Verder was alles goed..

Ik zit met veel onzekerheid thuis, niemand weet wat het zou kunnen zijn.. 
Wie weet hier meer over te vertellen, heeft iemand dit zelf meegemaakt??

----------


## Sefi

Schokken kunnen komen door het samentrekken van spieren. Ik heb er al jaren last van, maar de laatste tijd is het wel stukken minder. Ik heb het niet alleen vanuit mijn buik, maar in al mijn spieren. Dan doet die mee en dan weer een ander.
Ik weet niet of wat jij hebt hetzelfde is.
Heb je er alleen last van in je buik? Of ook weleens dat je hoofd ineens beweegt, of je armen of benen?

----------


## M1983

Dankje voor je reactie! :Smile: 
Ik heb inderdaad ook wel eens dat mijn armen en benen mee bewegen. Maar dat is maar af en toe, en alleen wanneer de schok echt sterk is.
Ik heb voornamelijk last van veel schokken als ik lig, en na het eten. 
Is bij jou wel vastgesteld wat je precies hebt? 
De artsen denken dat het bij mij vanuit het middenrif komt, alleen een duidelijke oorzaak hebben ze nog altijd niet. Ik word nu dan ook doorgestuurd naar de MDL(maag-lever-darm) arts in het ziekenhuis. Ze denken namelijk dat mijn maag de oorzaak is?? Voor alle artsen is het een groot vraagteken???

----------


## Sefi

Ik denk dat het bij mij toch iets anders is. Jij bedoelt dat als je een schok door je maag/buik krijgt dat je dat dan in benen en armen voelt. Maar bij mij is het anders. Ik krijg alleen door mijn arm of been schokken, of alleen over mijn romp of buik. Dus bij mij zit het overal en het is echt een spierenkwestie bij mij.
Dus ik denk niet dat ik je hierin verder kan helpen. Sorry.

----------


## M1983

Helaas.. maar toch erg bedankt voor je reacties!! Het is waarschijnlijk inderdaad toch iets anders..
De spierverslappers zijn sinds een uur geleden weer verdubbeld.. zodra er maandag nog geen verbetering is opgetreden, zal ik met spoed worden doorgestuurd. 
Dus hopelijk weet ik snel wat er aan de hand is..

----------


## hennie12

Ik ben sinds kort geregistreerd op dit forum omdat ik zat te googelen op dit onderwerp. Ik heb sinds een paar jaar last van chronische lage rugpijn en gebruik daarom opiaten. Hoewel ik in 1996 gestopt ben met roken heb ik een lichte mate van copd. Nu ben ik het afgelopen jaar verschillende malen en vannacht ook een keer wakker gemaakt door aanhoudende trillingen en schokken door mijn hele lichaam gepaard gaande met zware kortademigheid. En vannacht voor het eerst ook onhoudbare rugpijn Afgelopen nacht heeft dit wel 3 uur geduurd. Ik was helemaal uitgeput toen het minder werd. Ik zelf denk dat het te maken heeft met medicijngebruik. Kent iemand een dergelijke ervaring of weet iemand hier een oplossing voor?. Hartelijk dank.

----------


## marjasnel

Ondanks het tijd geleden is voeg ik mijn ervaring toe in de hoop dat iemand meer weet:Ik heb onlangs zo een rare reactie in mijn lichaam gehad. Ik werd behandeld voor mijn allergie (alternatieve geneeswijze) waarbij ik rustig op de behandeltafel lag. Vervolgens begon ik vanuit mijzelf (vanuit mijn middenrif) te schokken en samentrekken. Ik begon te zweten het leek alsof ik buikspieroefeningen deed maar dan vanuit mijn lichaam vervolgens moest ik hyperventileren. Het was zeer beangstigend ik ben ook direct naar de huisarts gegaan. Zowel de alternatieve arts als de huisarts had er geen verklaring voor. De huisarts deed het af als hyperventilatie, wat wel het geval was echter ging er een samentrekking en schokken vanuit mijn middenrif aan vooraf. Heeft iemand dit ook meegemaakt en of verklaring voor?

----------

